# What is the worst/dumbest thing anyone has ever said to you about parenting stuff? IV



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1093966 iteration 3. Use multi-quoye to respond to stuff from that thread.
Really, we should be starting new ones of these around 500 posts.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
See, when I was a server I used to get confused when people would order their baby Diet Coke...water wouldn't have made me bat an eye.

It's "sugar free" y'know.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

People seem to think Sprite is harmless because it doesn't have caffeine. I griped at XH once for giving 3yo DS Sprite and he said "But it has no caffeine!" Yes, but it's still full of chemicals and high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Subbing.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Neither of my kids like pop at all and will spit it if they get any in thier mouth.
I have let people figure this out for themselves a few times over the years









Both kids mostly drink water and for my DS at least he is only intereted in something other than water for a few sips not an actual drink.

People don't seem to get the *he* actually prefers the water not me.

WHen both of my kids had dental issues at a young age they seemed to assume that they drank tons of juice and drank from bottles all the time when in reality by the time my DS had his dental issues he was still nursing for 75% of his food


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

subbing


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

subbing


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

from mamakah in part III:
"I used to take ds to a very pro vax, pro FDA, pro everything mainstream medicine pedi. She asked me if he had any ailments lately and I told her that he caught pink eye from his cousin, and that I had treated the eye with breast milk. Her lips pursed and she said:
"Well, breastmilk for the eye is not FDA approved."


----------



## mamakah (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2two babes* 
Neither of my kids like pop at all and will spit it if they get any in thier mouth.
I have let people figure this out for themselves a few times over the years









Both kids mostly drink water and for my DS at least he is only intereted in something other than water for a few sips not an actual drink.

People don't seem to get the *he* actually prefers the water not me.

WHen both of my kids had dental issues at a young age they seemed to assume that they drank tons of juice and drank from bottles all the time when in reality by the time my DS had his dental issues he was still nursing for 75% of his food









yes on the son prefering water. DS won't drink juice. I've never tried giving him soda. He wants water. plain and simple.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramlita* 
from mamakah in part III:
"I used to take ds to a very pro vax, pro FDA, pro everything mainstream medicine pedi. She asked me if he had any ailments lately and I told her that he caught pink eye from his cousin, and that I had treated the eye with breast milk. Her lips pursed and she said:
"Well, breastmilk for the eye is not FDA approved."

















And what's the FDA gonna do, stop production of breastmilk?


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
And what's the FDA gonna do, stop production of breastmilk?


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

My uncle told me I was "turning DS into a sissy" because I would not let two young girls (ages 8 and 9) who I never met, take DS in the back of a pick up truck bed to go fishing along a deep, fast moving creek. (the older cousin who I also never met was driving the girls about 3 miles down a state road to the creek)

He later went to DH and told him that he (uncle) was very concerned about how DS was growing up because I won't let DS do anything fun or play with other kids.

WTH?

Sending a 3.5 year old off with a group of strangers, all under the age of 17, miles down the road, in an open truck bed, to totter on the edge of a drowning hazard has nothing to do with DS's interaction with other children.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's a really good one from my step-mom.









We distantly know a woman who was just arrested for murdering (suffocating) her baby. Two years ago everyone thought it was SIDS. So, I was saying how I couldn't ever imagine doing anything so horrible to my DD and that I couldn't wrap my head around the idea. It was just so foreign to me! My step-mom then says:

"If you ever feel like killing DD, bring her over here. We'll take her."










I just stared at her speechless with my mouth gaping open. I don't know how many ways I can say I don't want to murder my child.


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

A church lady once said disapprovingly to me and DH (29yo and 36yo, respectively), "you two are too young to be taking care of a baby! I hope your mothers are helping you!"


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Re: soda

DS and I were on an elimination diet around 12/13mo. My MIL offered me a soda, and I said "no, thanks - it has corn in it and I can't have that right now." She laughed and said "soda doesn't have corn!" I said "yes, it has high fructose corn syrup."

MIL: That's made from corn??


















I love that woman, but sometimes she's clueless.


----------



## hedgehogs4 (Aug 22, 2008)

My father (who is usually great) once suggested I take my two year old for a walk down the street to show him the dead deer on the side of the road so I could "teach him the dangers of running into traffic"!






































Um, no Dad.


----------



## isign (Jan 17, 2008)

DD is almost 12 months. No one else at church nurses, and in the last few years, no one else has nursed this long, if ever. So earlier one night this week I was in a meeting with a few ladies around my mom's age, and DD got hungry, so I fed her. One of the ladies asked how old she was I answered. She said she thought babies weren't nursed past 6 months.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isign* 
DD is almost 12 months. No one else at church nurses, and in the last few years, no one else has nursed this long, if ever. So earlier one night this week I was in a meeting with a few ladies around my mom's age, and DD got hungry, so I fed her. One of the ladies asked how old she was I answered. She said she thought babies weren't nursed past 6 months.

Oh, really? I must have missed the expiration date tattooed on my breasts. *looks down shirt*


----------



## bluedaisy (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

My father (who is usually great) once suggested I take my two year old for a walk down the street to show him the dead deer on the side of the road so I could "teach him the dangers of running into traffic"!
This made me laugh out loud! Not the best idea!!

My dd has also only had water and breastmilk - she's 11 months. when she was around 8 months, someone offered to give her some "juice" which was essentially bright red artifically colored and flavored high fructose corn syrup. Yuck.

I don't know why people always want to feed babies things - it drives me crazy! I had someone offer her a fried chicken patty once, and another time I stepped away for a minute and someone was trying to spoon feed her sweet potatoes that were loaded with brown sugar and butter, and she's allergic to dairy so she can't have butter.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedaisy* 
I don't know why people always want to feed babies things - it drives me crazy! I had someone offer her a fried chicken patty once, and another time I stepped away for a minute and someone was trying to spoon feed her sweet potatoes that were loaded with brown sugar and butter, and she's allergic to dairy so she can't have butter.

My rule of thumb: If I won't eat it, I'm not feeding it to my child (well, with the exception of fruits and veggies I don't like...you know what I mean)
I'm afraid of visiting family for this very reason. They've been pushing me to start solids since he was 4 months old. (Actually, MIL wanted me to start cereal at 8 weeks)


----------



## lemurik (Jul 26, 2007)

Had a few today from my aunt...she is generally accepting of our choices, but keeps giving me those advices, like...
- I should take my kids to McDonald's so they will know what other kids are talking about. Even knowing that DS has allergies (including fish) we are still trying to figure out, none of us needs highly processed fat fried foods and we keep kosher style (which means no meat dishes in such places).
- I shouldn't bother with eating mostly organics and healthy foods, since my kids get sick anyway. Of course the fact that they just started preschool/daycare last month and are exposed to all kinds of viruses for the first time in such amount doesn't make much a difference.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
My rule of thumb: If I won't eat it, I'm not feeding it to my child (well, with the exception of fruits and veggies I don't like...you know what I mean)
I'm afraid of visiting family for this very reason. They've been pushing me to start solids since he was 4 months old. (Actually, MIL wanted me to start cereal at 8 weeks)

I regret to say that I fell for the advice of cereal in the bottle. I was young, and told that would help DD sleep through the night.
*sigh* I wish I had had breastfeeding support when she was little.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakah* 
this happens to me ALL THE TIME when i order water for ds at restaurants.
server: water? we have juice, milk, chocolate milk and soda...
me: it's fine he'll drink water (ds is 17 months)
server: they are all free with a kids meal!
me: Thank you, but he doesn't drink sugary drinks.
server has confused look.

I can not tell you how many times I've had this conversation. You should see their faces when I add that dd dosen't drink (cow's) milk.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I remember once when we were visiting family, my daughter was 12 months old and we were visiting my cousin and her baby who was about 7 or 8 months old. I was visiting with other family members, so not really paying attention, but their baby had been eating something out of a box for hours. He just sort of carried it around the house with him. I didn't know what it was.

At one point, the dad took the box and handed it to my daughter and asked her if she wanted one, then caught himself and asked me politely if she could have a cookie. I had to hide my look of utter horror and politely decline.

As it turned out, they just let their son have a box of cookies to eat freely all day long EVERY SINGLE DAY and he would get the "healthy" canned Gerber food during mealtimes.

BLECH!


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

A new thread already? Wow, hard to believe there's so much crazy out there.

Or maybe not.









When DD was born, we were pretty involved in a very crunch community. Homebirthing, babywearing, EBFing, CDing/ECing, NIPing etc. were pretty normal. Now that we've moved, and I'm no longer surrounded by my AP squad, I'm wondering what sort of comments I'll be getting ... I may finally have some stories of my own to add in a few weeks.

(Not sure if that should be followed by a happy face or a sad face)


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

^sad face. Most of the things I'm reading on here are pretty sad.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Re: soda

DS and I were on an elimination diet around 12/13mo. My MIL offered me a soda, and I said "no, thanks - it has corn in it and I can't have that right now." She laughed and said "soda doesn't have corn!" I said "yes, it has high fructose corn syrup."

MIL: That's made from corn??


















I love that woman, but sometimes she's clueless.

You may want to share with her that that doesn't make HFCS a health food--since it's made from a vegetable and all.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

One can only assume that all of the bad advice we are getting these days hearkens back to the generation that gave us THIS lovely invention:

http://www.life.com/image/3136964/in...umb-inventions


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

omg, those are crazy!


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberskyfire* 
One can only assume that all of the bad advice we are getting these days hearkens back to the generation that gave us THIS lovely invention:

http://www.life.com/image/3136964/in...umb-inventions

o_0


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberskyfire* 
One can only assume that all of the bad advice we are getting these days hearkens back to the generation that gave us THIS lovely invention:

http://www.life.com/image/3136964/in...umb-inventions

Ok so I liked the glowing tires, lol. But this one is just as scary as the one you posted.







:


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
Ok so I liked the glowing tires, lol. But this one is just as scary as the one you posted.







:

i thought the cigarette pack cigarette holder was the worst!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 

















:
Let's not even go there...


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

http://www.life.com/image/3091419/in...umb-inventions
Is actually kind of cool.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Oh, really? I must have missed the expiration date tattooed on my breasts. *looks down shirt*










Check underneath.

Use a hand mirror.








:

(And extra







: since not all mamas have pendulous breasts like I do)


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

"You just have to get them used to sleeping with noise. So I leave my TV on full-blast all the time and let them fall asleep watching it. They sleep through the night now."

Aaaaaahhhhhhh.

And today the DOCTOR- not our regular doctor, but one at the pharmacy- offered DD a lollypop. He was an older man, pulls out a lollypop right there in front of her, and says, "Can she have a lollypop?"

Seriously, man?


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatienceAndLove* 
i thought the cigarette pack cigarette holder was the worst!

This: http://www.life.com/image/3292734/in...umb-inventions

... is pretty horrifying.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
This: http://www.life.com/image/3292734/in...umb-inventions

... is pretty horrifying.

I guess it could be useful if, in the middle of your day, your whole lower half got dirty some how.. like maybe a car splashed a puddle on you. But you don't need to wash your hair or face...


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcblondie* 
I guess it could be useful if, in the middle of your day, your whole lower half got dirty some how.. like maybe a car splashed a puddle on you. But you don't need to wash your hair or face...









It's for people who exercise just enough to think they need a shower, but not enough to really need one.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcblondie* 
I guess it could be useful if, in the middle of your day, your whole lower half got dirty some how.. like maybe a car splashed a puddle on you. But you don't need to wash your hair or face...










Or if you just got your hair/makeup done for an evening out, but still need to wash the rest of you (and don't pretend that no one's ever done this, because I have done it on more than one occasion. I was all pretty from the neck up and then realized I was smelly and dirty from the neck down)


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
It's for people who exercise just enough to think they need a shower, but not enough to really need one.

That's funny, when I exersize the main thing I wash is my face. But tehn again I've always had sensitive skin...


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

...or put lotion on the babe when its five minutes before you have to go to church and realise that maybe the baby should have had a bath?


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

I think it is for ladies who have just had their hair permed, and shouldn't wash it for a couple of days. Or for people like my sister, who had holes in her eardrums (tubes put in as a baby, they fell out, but holes never healed), and who wasn't allowed to get water spraying anywhere near her ears. I think she went through a number of different contrapions for showers and baths, one of them did look a bit like that thing.


----------



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

Subbing


----------



## crabbyowl (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 
Here's a really good one from my step-mom.









We distantly know a woman who was just arrested for murdering (suffocating) her baby. Two years ago everyone thought it was SIDS. So, I was saying how I couldn't ever imagine doing anything so horrible to my DD and that I couldn't wrap my head around the idea. It was just so foreign to me! My step-mom then says:

"If you ever feel like killing DD, bring her over here. We'll take her."










I just stared at her speechless with my mouth gaping open. I don't know how many ways I can say I don't want to murder my child.


















These threads have really put things in perspective for me.... My BIL's thinking that having 2 dogs is pretty much the same as having a baby (







) doesn't seem so outrageous anymore compared to most of the other things posted!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
You may want to share with her that that doesn't make HFCS a health food--since it's made from a vegetable and all.

But, the commercials!!!!


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

My poor friend posted on FB this morning that her dd, who is ebf, and only 4 months old, "decided" to stop sleeping through the night.







Now she says she needs her out of her room at night....
The gem is one of her friends posted that her son did the same thing....and the doctor told he did not need to be fed anymore at night, so she should just put him in the bathroom and "let him go", and it worked. I don't know if I'm more annoyed or pissed off.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crabbyowl* 
















These threads have really put things in perspective for me.... My BIL's thinking that having 2 dogs is pretty much the same as having a baby (







) doesn't seem so outrageous anymore compared to most of the other things posted!

I used to work for a woman with no kids who would routinely complain about people having to leave work on time (as in not staying late to take last-minute unscheduled appointments) to pick up kids, take care of sick kids, etc. because she had two dogs and managed to get to work on time and leave late (when she felt like it, anyway) and "it's the same as having a baby"...when one of her dogs was hit and killed by a car because she had a bad habit of letting them get out and run loose, and she cried for one day and then bought a new puppy of the same breed a couple of weeks later, it was all I could do not to ask her if she plans on doing the same when one of her kids gets run over.

It drives me insane when people compare having animals to having kids....really? Do you put kids in a crate and go to work all day? Do you throw a dish on the floor with some food in it for your kids to eat out of? Do you put your kids in the basement to sleep when they disturb you at night? Do you lie awake at night worrying about saving up enough money to send your dog to college?!

ARGH...


----------



## Wolfcat (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane* 
People seem to think Sprite is harmless because it doesn't have caffeine. I griped at XH once for giving 3yo DS Sprite and he said "But it has no caffeine!" Yes, but it's still full of chemicals and high fructose corn syrup.

My mother couldn't get over the fact that I went totally







when she gave my 3 yo DS mountain dew... uke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatienceAndLove* 
i thought the cigarette pack cigarette holder was the worst!

"For those pack-a-day smokers who never have time for more than one smoke break!"


----------



## Wolfcat (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stealthmode* 
I normally consider my MIL to be wise in all things baby-related, but the other day she gave me the "crying develops their lungs" line. I just sort of changed the subject.

Since we'll be living with them for a bit after the baby's born, I'm wondering how to put a stop to that particular piece of advice--anyone know of any studies or something that I could show her? I want to be prepared if it comes up again.

I can't wait until we buy a house. Cripes.

I like the: "really? and I thought it was adequate gestational time that developed the lungs... silly me!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
My best friend (who is young, not a parent, and has no plans on becoming one anytime soon!) was worried that someone might call CPS on me for my son not being circumcised. He was pretty baffled when I told him that nearly half the males born in America the past few years have remained intact, and that the circ rate in my area is only about 25% (I live in the southwest). He said "Well, my mom's a nurse, so I'll probably have my kids circ'ed, just to be on the safe side."









Safe side? of what?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katico* 
Not bad advice, just creepy: This lady on the bus was getting all up in my space one day. DD was about 3 wks old and in the sling. Lady was leaning all over me trying to see the baby. And then she says....
"Wow, she is so little...look at her little hands..........the bones are so thin, like toothpicks, you could just snap them...."

Dude....you just imagined snapping my baby's bones......

The other creepy/annoying thing is how often people say something on the theme of "oh, I could just steal you!" or "oh, I could just squeeze you to death"....................yeah, perfect thing to say to that super-protective new mother.....









Respond using the same tone of voice they used: "Oh, I could just rip your throat out with my bare hands!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakah* 
I used to take ds to a very pro vax, pro FDA, pro everything mainstream medicine pedi. She asked me if he had any ailments lately and I told her that he caught pink eye from his cousin, and that I had treated the eye with breast milk. Her lips pursed and she said:
"Well, breastmilk for the eye is not FDA approved."

Crap!! I need an FDA approved warning label for my boobs! "This product has not been approved for pregnant or nursing women..."









I'm such a


----------



## lisavark (Oct 27, 2007)

So I was at the playground the other day nursing DD on the bench. A woman was sitting next to me...I found out later she was young, like 18. She started asking me about breastfeeding. Apparently she had NO IDEA that it was even a possibility, and she had no understanding whatsoever of how it works. There were a LOT of gems in that conversation, but I'll just share the best:

"So, how does it, you know, start? Does the doctor do something to you to make the milk come? Because my boobs are all, like, uh, dry!"










I was like, um, do you have kids? No? Ok. Yeah. You'll get milk when you have a baby.

Gee. I can't believe she'd never seen a baby breastfeeding, though. THAT, ladies, is why I NIP. Teenage girls need to see how babies are fed.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisavark* 
So I was at the playground the other day nursing DD on the bench. A woman was sitting next to me...I found out later she was young, like 18. She started asking me about breastfeeding. Apparently she had NO IDEA that it was even a possibility, and she had no understanding whatsoever of how it works. There were a LOT of gems in that conversation, but I'll just share the best:

"So, how does it, you know, start? Does the doctor do something to you to make the milk come? Because my boobs are all, like, uh, dry!"










I was like, um, do you have kids? No? Ok. Yeah. You'll get milk when you have a baby.

Gee. I can't believe she'd never seen a baby breastfeeding, though. THAT, ladies, is why I NIP. Teenage girls need to see how babies are fed.










See, now, I think that's kind of sweet. No one I knew growing up (aunts, etc) ever BF their kids, so I never saw it either. And while I knew the basics of BF (milk comes out of boobs), that was about it. Good for that girl for being brave enough to ask questions. Breastfeeding is kind of a miracle when you really think about it.


----------



## netgyks (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisavark* 
Gee. I can't believe she'd never seen a baby breastfeeding, though. THAT, ladies, is why I NIP. Teenage girls need to see how babies are fed.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisavark* 
Apparently she had NO IDEA that it was even a possibility, and she had no understanding whatsoever of how it works. There were a LOT of gems in that conversation, but I'll just share the best:

"So, how does it, you know, start? Does the doctor do something to you to make the milk come? Because my boobs are all, like, uh, dry!"


So does she not watch TV or anything then? I find it hard to believe....


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi, posts have been removed that were either in violation of the User Agreement or quoted/referenced posts that were. I'm really sorry for the inconvenience. Further UAVs will result in the thread's permanent removal so please post with care. Thanks









Quote:

Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack or in any way which violates the law.

Quote:

Do not post or start a thread to discuss member behavior or statements of members made in other threads or to criticize another discussion on the boards. Do not post to a thread to take direct issue with a member. If you feel a member has posted or behaved inappropriately in a discussion, communicate directly with the member, moderator or administrator privately and refrain from potentially defaming discussion in a thread.
Any questions, comments or concerns need to be taken to PM to either the forum's moderator or to me. Please also remember the forum's guidelines:

Quote:

A variety of parenting perspectives are presented in this forum. Our membership is diverse, but we share a basic foundation of respect for the needs and rights of the child. Our forum serves an online community of parents considering, learning and practicing attachment parenting and natural family living. Our discussions on the boards are about the real world of mothering and are first and foremost, for support and information.

Quote:

Please avoid negative characterizations, insults, blanket statements, condemnations of others, etc. Members are welcome to post seeking advice, opinions or suggestions on how best to handle conflict, and we welcome posts about changing attitudes as a whole and how to deal with differing views. Venting is understandable, however, we will discourage bashing. Threads/posts that are inflammatory, hurtful or disrespectful will be removed. We are here to discuss our personal parenting paths, not to bash others who may chose differently. We advocate compassionate and respectful approaches to parenting challenges. We hope that a parent who posts looking for information and support will be empathetically received and helped so that the child behind the posts will benefit in a very real way.
While sarcasm is typically okay, insulting sarcasm is not. Please do not make this personal. If you see a post that you believe to be in violation, report it (the red, white and black triangular button, lower left) rather than responding on the thread. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Last night in church, I noticed Anna playing with a toy I hadn't seen before. Ppl are always donating old toys to the nursery, so I didn't think anything of it. Then, an older, childless, gentleman came up to me & said, "Yeah, I saw that in the trash can on Sunday and figured it had come from the nursery, so I rescued it & put it back in there (the nursery)." Hmmm, trash toy - thanks, pal. *Starts rooting in bag for hand sanitizer.*


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
See, now, I think that's kind of sweet. No one I knew growing up (aunts, etc) ever BF their kids, so I never saw it either. And while I knew the basics of BF (milk comes out of boobs), that was about it. Good for that girl for being brave enough to ask questions. Breastfeeding is kind of a miracle when you really think about it.


This made me remember a conversation from when _I_ was a kid...

This took place at a family campground, where a group of ladies were standing around quizzing what had to be the only BF'ing momma they had ever encountered (which is just sad)...

"But, doesn't she always have diarhea?"

(shaking her head 'no' with an unreadable look on her face) "No! not unless 'Mama' is upset, or eats something that is irritating"

(all ladies...) "Wow!"


----------



## mamakah (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynsage* 
I used to work for a woman with no kids who would routinely complain about people having to leave work on time (as in not staying late to take last-minute unscheduled appointments) to pick up kids, take care of sick kids, etc. because she had two dogs and managed to get to work on time and leave late (when she felt like it, anyway) and "it's the same as having a baby"...when one of her dogs was hit and killed by a car because she had a bad habit of letting them get out and run loose, and she cried for one day and then bought a new puppy of the same breed a couple of weeks later, it was all I could do not to ask her if she plans on doing the same when one of her kids gets run over.

It drives me insane when people compare having animals to having kids....really? Do you put kids in a crate and go to work all day? Do you throw a dish on the floor with some food in it for your kids to eat out of? Do you put your kids in the basement to sleep when they disturb you at night? Do you lie awake at night worrying about saving up enough money to send your dog to college?!

ARGH...


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

I had to take DD to children's the other day to get her feeding tube changed out. She has a J tube so they have to do it in radiology. I was sitting there waiting and her nurse was suctioning her and this lady sitting across from us said, "They've been feeding her formula haven't they?"

I was like "whaaaat?" What the hell does formula have to do with my child's medical condition? I'm not loving formula...I'm a total bf'ing supporter, and I do recognize there are risks to formula feeding. But uh...formula doesn't cause CP, feeding disorders, dysphagia, ect.

I explained that DD wasn't on ANYTHING because her gut stopped working and we were changing out her tube as a last resort and then she goes on to tell me that her DD has CP and she's 22 and blah, blah, blah. Ok so wouldn't she recognize that my DD had similar issues and formula isn't the cause? Or maybe she just thought milk=mucous production, but not all formula has milk in it.

Then she starts telling me that I should be glad she still so small and not to look forward to when she's bigger because they are so hard to move around and I should be doing this, this, and this in the future to keep her healthy.

HELLO!? Do you not see my child in respiratory distress and a has non-functioning gut!? I'm just trying to get her through the day alive...I don't think I have to worry about those things! I know there are different severities of CP and maybe she didn't realize my DD is quite severe and her predicted lifespan is not very long...still I TOLD her that her gut stopped functioning...you'd think she'd get the hint that the only plans I'm worried about are whether or not to put in a line or let her starve to death (neither a long-term option, but whatever).

Probably a rant best saved for the SN board, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to put it here. Lesson: Even if you think you know about someone's condition...you probably don't. Don't assume and make comments. I've got a child possibly going to hospice in the next few weeks. Her formula has nothing to do with it.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
I had to take DD to children's the other day to get her feeding tube changed out. She has a J tube so they have to do it in radiology. I was sitting there waiting and her nurse was suctioning her and this lady sitting across from us said, "They've been feeding her formula haven't they?"

I was like "whaaaat?" What the hell does formula have to do with my child's medical condition? I'm not loving formula...I'm a total bf'ing supporter, and I do recognize there are risks to formula feeding. But uh...formula doesn't cause CP, feeding disorders, dysphagia, ect.

I explained that DD wasn't on ANYTHING because her gut stopped working and we were changing out her tube as a last resort and then she goes on to tell me that her DD has CP and she's 22 and blah, blah, blah. Ok so wouldn't she recognize that my DD had similar issues and formula isn't the cause? Or maybe she just thought milk=mucous production, but not all formula has milk in it.

Then she starts telling me that I should be glad she still so small and not to look forward to when she's bigger because they are so hard to move around and I should be doing this, this, and this in the future to keep her healthy.

HELLO!? Do you not see my child in respiratory distress and a non-functioning gut!? I'm just trying to get her through the day alive...I don't think I have to worry about those things! I know there are different severities of CP and maybe she didn't realize my DD is quite severe and her predicted lifespan is not very long...still I TOLD her that her gut stopped functioning...you'd think she'd get the hint that the only plans I'm worried about are whether or not to put in a line or let her starve to death (neither a long-term option, but whatever).

Probably a rant best saved for the SN board, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to put it here. Lesson: Even if you think you know about someone's condition...you probably don't. Don't assume and make comments. I've got a child possibly going to hospice in the next few weeks. Her formula has nothing to do with it.









So sorry, mama. People truly need to keep their comments to themselves, especially when the person they are commenting to is under that much stress already.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 
Here's a really good one from my step-mom.









We distantly know a woman who was just arrested for murdering (suffocating) her baby. Two years ago everyone thought it was SIDS. So, I was saying how I couldn't ever imagine doing anything so horrible to my DD and that I couldn't wrap my head around the idea. It was just so foreign to me! My step-mom then says:

"If you ever feel like killing DD, bring her over here. We'll take her."










I just stared at her speechless with my mouth gaping open. I don't know how many ways I can say I don't want to murder my child.

I don't know your step-mother, so I can't really know how this comment came out on her part, BUT....

I had an extremely high needs baby, and there are times when you find yourself bouncing a little too hard, rocking a little too fast, starting to panic because you feel like you're losing control. I am in NO WAY saying that murdering your child is a right thing to do, but I would be very glad to know that there was a loving family member that I could trust to take my baby if I felt like I couldn't handle it anymore, and that they wouldn't pass judgment on me for losing it and needing that kind of help.

I really hope that's what your step-mom was getting at.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

My neighbor has told me how she locks her toddler in her room to let her scream herself to sleep, and I frequently have to listen to this for 40+ min while I'm putting DD down at night (their nursery shares a wall with our bedroom).

Then she tells me yesterday that her crawling baby is such a nuisance that she has to close her into a room ALONE to get anything done. Do people really do that?


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 

Probably a rant best saved for the SN board, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to put it here. Lesson: Even if you think you know about someone's condition...you probably don't. Don't assume and make comments. I've got a child possibly going to hospice in the next few weeks. Her formula has nothing to do with it.









I am so, so sorry mama.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SactoMommy* 
I don't know your step-mother, so I can't really know how this comment came out on her part, BUT....

I had an extremely high needs baby, and there are times when you find yourself bouncing a little too hard, rocking a little too fast, starting to panic because you feel like you're losing control. I am in NO WAY saying that murdering your child is a right thing to do, but I would be very glad to know that there was a loving family member that I could trust to take my baby if I felt like I couldn't handle it anymore, and that they wouldn't pass judgment on me for losing it and needing that kind of help.

I really hope that's what your step-mom was getting at.

I was kind of thinking the same thing. My mom told me that if you ever feel so stressed out that you start losing your mind...call someone to come hold the baby. Last resort: Set them down, even if they are crying, and step outside for a few minutes. Better a crying baby than one you hurt, even if it was completely unintentional. Women do get severe PPD. And I'm sure the women who did do something they regret, didn't think it would happen to them. Knowing you have someone to go to isn't the worst thing in the world. Maybe it wasn't the most tactful way of saying it, but I'm sure she meant it in a good way.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm sorry, Shauna.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
I know there are different severities of CP and maybe she didn't realize my DD is quite severe and her predicted lifespan is not very long...

Hi mama.








I just wanted to say I'm so sorry that happened to you. My uncle has very severe CP and my grandmother was given much the same prognosis you were when he was born in the 50's. He wasn't supposed to make it to 3 or 4, then they said he wouldn't make it to 10, 20, 25, 35, 40... in July we celebrated his 52nd birthday!








couldn't read and not comment, hope you're not offended by this.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
Hi mama.








I just wanted to say I'm so sorry that happened to you. My uncle has very severe CP and my grandmother was given much the same prognosis you were when he was born in the 50's. He wasn't supposed to make it to 3 or 4, then they said he wouldn't make it to 10, 20, 25, 35, 40... in July we celebrated his 52nd birthday!








couldn't read and not comment, hope you're not offended by this.

Not offended, but it still just shows the differences in everyone's perspectives of the condition. Someone like my DD simply CAN'T live that long. It just doesn't happen. He's probably not nearly as severe as they thought he was (quadriplegia doesn't necessarily mean severe), which wasn't nearly as severe as DD. If he'd been like DD, born in the 50's, he wouldn't have lived, period. Not without the technology we have to day. He would have never come home from the hospital. There's a difference between just not being able to walk or talk to every single bodily function shutting down because of the damage to your brain and body. Someone with basic autonomic function and no mobility can live a very long time. Lack autonomic function, with or without mobility and you cannot. I've had many people tell me that so and so wasn't expected to live and did. But I've never met (nor have any of her doctors) a child as bad as my DD. She baffles them. We even did genetic testing to see if there was something else going on and there's not. She's just an example of how bad CP can actually get.

Didn't mean to get off-topic. And didn't mean to become a downer. I've grieved already and don't expect sympathy, but always get it. My perspective has been skewed some. Lots of people feel so bad for my situation and it's really not that bad. DD is who she is and we've come to terms with it. I guess I shared the story so people would maybe learn from it.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
I was kind of thinking the same thing. My mom told me that if you ever feel so stressed out that you start losing your mind...call someone to come hold the baby. Last resort: Set them down, even if they are crying, and step outside for a few minutes. Better a crying baby than one you hurt, even if it was completely unintentional. Women do get severe PPD. And I'm sure the women who did do something they regret, didn't think it would happen to them. Knowing you have someone to go to isn't the worst thing in the world. Maybe it wasn't the most tactful way of saying it, but I'm sure she meant it in a good way.









My daughter was 10 mo at the time, my DH works at home, and I rarely see my step-mom. It was still really very hurtful.


----------



## anj_rn (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice lady at our church said, you have to start giving her rice cereal so she will sleep. I told her my EBF daughter was already sleeping through the night (6 hrs). Her response:

Maybe your dh is slipping the cereal into the lik without you knowing it.

Images of my dh trying to inject my boobs w/ cereal while I was sleeping made me laugh,


----------



## diaperqueen (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anj_rn* 
Images of my dh trying to inject my boobs w/ cereal while I was sleeping made me laugh,

Ha! Love it.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I was talking to a "friend" today and she asked if I was putting DD in daycare. I said no, I stay home so there would be no point (this is not the first time she's asked). Her reply: Why did you even bother with college then? Yeah b/c the year I taught before I had kids and the 10-15 years I will teach after the youngest in kindergarten don't warrant a college degree.


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

I was told i am making my toddler (not yet 2) nervous because I won't let him wander in and out of the house by himself unsupervised. He should be able to roam into the yard/street on his own without me around.

I asked how her son survived past infancy with that sort of mindset.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapientia* 
I was told i am making my toddler (not yet 2) nervous because I won't let him wander in and out of the house by himself unsupervised. He should be able to roam into the yard/street on his own without me around.

I asked how her son survived past infancy with that sort of mindset.

Yeah!







Why are you all up in his grill? He has things he wants to do without your constant hovering!


----------



## Pavlovs (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
I was talking to a "friend" today and she asked if I was putting DD in daycare. I said no, I stay home so there would be no point (this is not the first time she's asked). Her reply: Why did you even bother with college then? Yeah b/c the year I taught before I had kids and the 10-15 years I will teach after the youngest in kindergarten don't warrant a college degree.

Nevermind the fact that you may have wanted to go to college to get, ya know, an education and not just a job.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapientia* 
I was told i am making my toddler (not yet 2) nervous because I won't let him wander in and out of the house by himself unsupervised. He should be able to roam into the yard/street on his own without me around.

I asked how her son survived past infancy with that sort of mindset.

Actually, my DH's family was like this. HOWEVER, they lived on several acres of property and were surrounded by mostly family. It was a pretty good ways to the nearest road and it wasn't ever that busy (it wasn't a main road by any stretch) So yeah...it worked for them. There's still family living out there and they told me that when DS gets older to just bring him out and "let him roam"


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapientia* 
I was told i am making my toddler (not yet 2) nervous because I won't let him wander in and out of the house by himself unsupervised. He should be able to roam into the yard/street on his own without me around.

I asked how her son survived past infancy with that sort of mindset.

This is the neighbor family (actually ALL the neighbors, but they are the only ones with littles). Yesterday, I realized I was the only one watching her 9mo who was about to eat some leaves on their front lawn.


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

We live out in the country but there is still a very busy road right out by our yard-people drive like maniacs...and not to mention this is FL so every durn thing that crawls or grows is poisonous. After she said that to me and my instant retort about her son I told her: Um, nah, think I'll keep an eye on my very busy little guy.







Even my girls were shocked.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

At the last Car Seat Clinic I was at another CPST approached me and said out of the blue, "Are you still feeding him?"
I must have stared at her dumbstuck, because she went on to clarify, "You know, the little one."
That's when I realized she meant BREASTfeeding.







why yes I am


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

When my DS was about 1 my GMIL argued with me for about 10 minutes because she was looking at clothes for him for his 1st birthday, she asked what size he wore I said 18 or 24 months (he was a chunker). She told me that's not possible, he's a year old he HAS to wear 12 months, 18 months just WILL NOT fit until 18 months no matter what size the kid is.

So for his bday she bought him a ton of 12 months clothes...and nothing fit...


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
When my DS was about 1 my GMIL argued with me for about 10 minutes because she was looking at clothes for him for his 1st birthday, she asked what size he wore I said 18 or 24 months (he was a chunker). She told me that's not possible, he's a year old he HAS to wear 12 months, 18 months just WILL NOT fit until 18 months no matter what size the kid is.










Whatever... My DS1 was wearing 12 months at 8 months. How does she explain what they're _already_ wearing? It shrank?


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
When my DS was about 1 my GMIL argued with me for about 10 minutes because she was looking at clothes for him for his 1st birthday, she asked what size he wore I said 18 or 24 months (he was a chunker). She told me that's not possible, he's a year old he HAS to wear 12 months, 18 months just WILL NOT fit until 18 months no matter what size the kid is.

So for his bday she bought him a ton of 12 months clothes...and nothing fit...

Sounds like when my MIL buys undies for my almost 7 year old DD. She buys 6's because DD is 6, but she has a size 4 butt. She did the same thing to ds1 at the same age.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
When my DS was about 1 my GMIL argued with me for about 10 minutes because she was looking at clothes for him for his 1st birthday, she asked what size he wore I said 18 or 24 months (he was a chunker). She told me that's not possible, he's a year old he HAS to wear 12 months, 18 months just WILL NOT fit until 18 months no matter what size the kid is.

So for his bday she bought him a ton of 12 months clothes...and nothing fit...









When Lincoln was a few months old a friend bought him a bunch of clothes - in NEWBORN sizes! They were adorable, but he was already in 3-6month clothes and there was NO WAY I would have even gotten his leg in them! It was hilarious, and she learned that baby clothes have sizes just like adult clothes!


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 







Whatever... My DS1 was wearing 12 months at 8 months. How does she explain what they're _already_ wearing? It shrank?









........... and my 17mo is STILL fitting into his 9-12mo clothes.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 







Whatever... My DS1 was wearing 12 months at 8 months. How does she explain what they're _already_ wearing? It shrank?









I don't know...I guess no one told James he couldn't POSSIBLY be 21lbs at 9 months old because it is NOT allowed that he be large enough to wear 12 month clothes, he HAS to wear 9-12 months?

What gets me is okay, if YOU are going to tell me what MY child is wearing then why even bother wasting my time calling me and asking me what size he wears?

Of course DD was 'average' sized...but for her first birthday and Christmas I got all 24 month size...they finally fit her now a year later.


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
When my DS was about 1 my GMIL argued with me for about 10 minutes because she was looking at clothes for him for his 1st birthday, she asked what size he wore I said 18 or 24 months (he was a chunker). She told me that's not possible, he's a year old he HAS to wear 12 months, 18 months just WILL NOT fit until 18 months no matter what size the kid is.

So for his bday she bought him a ton of 12 months clothes...and nothing fit...

So what should I tell my 7 week old who is wearing mostly 6 month clothes? "Stop growing right now, the baby sizing fairy says you are too big!"

I have one, I'm sure it's been said already, but when I wear my baby in my Baby K'Tan or Moby, people will say "I wish they had those when my baby was little". They didn't have fabric back then? And what about the African women who have been doing this for hundreds of years? I know what they MEAN is that they wish they knew about baby carriers, but oh well









On a positive note, I wore DS in the mall today, I had 4 or 5 people ask me about it, and say how comfy he looked and how convenient it must be. One young couple was CARRYING their 4-week-old baby around the mall and I actually walked up and said they needed one, and they completely agreed with me, so I gave them the name of the website for the k'tan


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Do they make size 63 in anything? (or however old your mom/gmil is) Just buy an actual tent and say it's a dress.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

My DS is the exact opposite. He's SO short and skinny (below the 5th) that most of his 2T pants fit his belly and they're only a little bit short. The shorts work just fine. And he's about to turn FIVE. Mostly he wears 3T, but a lot of the pants just fall right off his skinny little butt. And yet for the past year, people have been giving us 4T clothes because he's four. The shirts work just fine, but the pants have been sitting in a drawer being useless. Nobody bothers to ask what he wears, they just assume that since he's four, he must be wearing 4T. Maybe when he's six, the 4T pants will fit!


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

At my BFFs baby shower today, she was opening gifts, and among the several things I got her were The Baby Book and The Breastfeeding Book by Dr Sears. We share similar values on kids, and she's already in possession of my copy of The Pregnancy Book and her DH has spent time thumbing through my copy of The Breastfeeding Book.

Her mom comments, "Don't worry, it just comes naturally."

This just makes me FUME. She made this comment to my friend when I was seeing a LC (or 3), "Just stick the baby on, she'll get what she needs." I asked, "Did you mention to your mom that the baby is doing deep tissue damage and may do permanent damage if I continue to nurse her?" "Uh, no, I forgot that part."







Just because something is easy for ONE person doesn't mean it is easy for everyone. And my friend is very concerned for herself after witnessing our epic struggle. I hope she finds many reassuring answers in the book, which she was thrilled to get. (Take that friend's mom!)

In that same vein, in the comments for a blog (I believe about "banning the [formula] bags" in hospitals), someone commented in response to someone:

"If you can make _any milk at all_, you can make enough milk for your baby. _Always_."

I have never wanted to go primeval on anyone as much as that ignorant woman ever, ever. I don't even know who she is, but she thinks she knows everything when she obviously knows not very much at all. Way to totally invalidate any low-supply mom who crosses your path. You are why most mainstreamers think breastfeeding advocates are pushy, obnoxious and self-righteous.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol about all the clothes sizing. I didn't know babies were "supposed" to be a certain size. I better put my kid on a diet. He's too heavy!!

Also, I've found cloth diapers hold those "too big of pants" up pretty well! (If anyone's lookin for a quick fix)


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutritionistmom* 
At the last Car Seat Clinic I was at another CPST approached me and said out of the blue, "Are you still feeding him?"
I must have stared at her dumbstuck, because she went on to clarify, "You know, the little one."
That's when I realized she meant BREASTfeeding.







why yes I am

What? They need to eat?







drop:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OperaDiva* 

I have one, I'm sure it's been said already, but when I wear my baby in my Baby K'Tan or Moby, people will say "I wish they had those when my baby was little". They didn't have fabric back then? And what about the African women who have been doing this for hundreds of years? I know what they MEAN is that they wish they knew about baby carriers, but oh well

I've gotten that a lot of time. I try really hard not to







with them standing there.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 
Yeah!







Why are you all up in his grill? He has things he wants to do without your constant hovering!


----------



## quester (Feb 13, 2004)

The absolute worst for me was when my (now ex) MIL came to visit after my second child was born. My firstborn was 2 and she told him "You can come live with me. They have a new baby and don't need you anymore."














I tend to be extremely nonconfrontational but I told her (also in front of my child because I felt he needed to hear) that it was not true and she was NEVER to say such a thing to one of my children. She replied that he didn't understand what she was saying.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quester* 
The absolute worst for me was when my (now ex) MIL came to visit after my second child was born. My firstborn was 2 and she told him "You can come live with me. They have a new baby and don't need you anymore."














I tend to be extremely nonconfrontational but I told her (also in front of my child because I felt he needed to hear) that it was not true and she was NEVER to say such a thing to one of my children. She replied that he didn't understand what she was saying.









WHAT??!!! I would have been FURIOUS to say the LEAST!! Why not just talk about what a good big brother or something less hurtful? Jeez...just when I think people can't get any worse....


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane* 
My DS is the exact opposite. He's SO short and skinny (below the 5th) that most of his 2T pants fit his belly and they're only a little bit short. The shorts work just fine. And he's about to turn FIVE. Mostly he wears 3T, but a lot of the pants just fall right off his skinny little butt. And yet for the past year, people have been giving us 4T clothes because he's four. The shirts work just fine, but the pants have been sitting in a drawer being useless. Nobody bothers to ask what he wears, they just assume that since he's four, he must be wearing 4T. Maybe when he's six, the 4T pants will fit!

Ah... I can help you with this. My kids all had skinny little butts as toddlers and preschoolers.

Go to the little boys section of the stores rather than toddlers, and try out the 4 slim size pants... they're about the same length as a 3T, but have the waist/hip measurements of a 2-3 rather than a 4. Worked great on my kids.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quester* 
The absolute worst for me was when my (now ex) MIL came to visit after my second child was born. My firstborn was 2 and she told him "You can come live with me. They have a new baby and don't need you anymore."














I tend to be extremely nonconfrontational but I told her (also in front of my child because I felt he needed to hear) that it was not true and she was NEVER to say such a thing to one of my children. She replied that he didn't understand what she was saying.









My own mother did something very similar, except along the lines of "You're not a baby anymore, mommy has a new baby, so you shouldn't make mommy change your diapers anymore."

Besides the fact that 2.5 is still very much a baby in my book, mommy having a new baby has NOTHING to do with learning to use the potty.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sk8ermaiden* 

Her mom comments, "Don't worry, it just comes naturally."

In that same vein, in the comments for a blog (I believe about "banning the [formula] bags" in hospitals), someone commented in response to someone:

"If you can make _any milk at all_, you can make enough milk for your baby. _Always_."

I have never wanted to go primeval on anyone as much as that ignorant woman ever, ever. I don't even know who she is, but she thinks she knows everything when she obviously knows not very much at all. Way to totally invalidate any low-supply mom who crosses your path. You are why most mainstreamers think breastfeeding advocates are pushy, obnoxious and self-righteous.

Yeah, I'm one of the low-supply moms... do you know this woman's name? Or where she lives? I have a thing or two to say to her.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Why is everyone so shocked when I tell them my EBF DS is dairy sensitive?

"Yeah, we can't have dairy."
"But, isn't he breastfed?"

Is that a subtle jab at the size of my butt??


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

When DS2 was having some serious diaper rash issues in the very begining, someone (I wont say who) said maybe hes allergic to dairy. I said he wasn't getting any formula, only nursing (You have to understand that there was no way she meant the milk I Was drinking), and she says, NO, maybe hes allergic to YOUR milk, thats still dairy.








Um, Do I LOOK like a cow to you? I hadnt even done a ton of research oon BFing yet, was still going on instinct, and I was like ???????


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

:

Sort of a confused version of the truth-
naturally babies can react to foods mom is eating, but...
















My guy got a horrible diaper rash whenever I ate even a bite of oatmeal/etc.
Now if he gets some accidentally, the rash happens on his _face_...


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Why is everyone so shocked when I tell them my EBF DS is dairy sensitive?

"Yeah, we can't have dairy."
"But, isn't he breastfed?"

Is that a subtle jab at the size of my butt??









or the ones that are confused because he can still eat eggs....

its surprising how many people (including my mom, and ds's daycare teacher) think eggs are dairy.... well maybe not, i swear i saw something on a wic brochure that said something alongs the lines of "wic provides dairy products such as milk, cheese and eggs"

it was hard to explain it to his new teacher on the first day while trying not to make her feel like an idiot...eggs arent dairy... dairy comes from cows.... eggs do not come from cows... eggs arent dairy


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quester* 
The absolute worst for me was when my (now ex) MIL came to visit after my second child was born. My firstborn was 2 and she told him "You can come live with me. They have a new baby and don't need you anymore."














I tend to be extremely nonconfrontational but I told her (also in front of my child because I felt he needed to hear) that it was not true and she was NEVER to say such a thing to one of my children. She replied that he didn't understand what she was saying.









Oh no!!!! Who would say that to a baby. I am filing this away for i we decide to have a second, because I can actually see my mom and sister saying this to DS. That would break my heart to hear someone tell my child that.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
I had to take DD to children's the other day to get her feeding tube changed out. She has a J tube so they have to do it in radiology. I was sitting there waiting and her nurse was suctioning her and this lady sitting across from us said, "They've been feeding her formula haven't they?"

I was like "whaaaat?" What the hell does formula have to do with my child's medical condition? I'm not loving formula...I'm a total bf'ing supporter, and I do recognize there are risks to formula feeding. But uh...formula doesn't cause CP, feeding disorders, dysphagia, ect.

I explained that DD wasn't on ANYTHING because her gut stopped working and we were changing out her tube as a last resort and then she goes on to tell me that her DD has CP and she's 22 and blah, blah, blah. Ok so wouldn't she recognize that my DD had similar issues and formula isn't the cause? Or maybe she just thought milk=mucous production, but not all formula has milk in it.

Then she starts telling me that I should be glad she still so small and not to look forward to when she's bigger because they are so hard to move around and I should be doing this, this, and this in the future to keep her healthy.

HELLO!? Do you not see my child in respiratory distress and a has non-functioning gut!? I'm just trying to get her through the day alive...I don't think I have to worry about those things! I know there are different severities of CP and maybe she didn't realize my DD is quite severe and her predicted lifespan is not very long...still I TOLD her that her gut stopped functioning...you'd think she'd get the hint that the only plans I'm worried about are whether or not to put in a line or let her starve to death (neither a long-term option, but whatever).

Probably a rant best saved for the SN board, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to put it here. Lesson: Even if you think you know about someone's condition...you probably don't. Don't assume and make comments. I've got a child possibly going to hospice in the next few weeks. Her formula has nothing to do with it.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anj_rn* 
Nice lady at our church said, you have to start giving her rice cereal so she will sleep. I told her my EBF daughter was already sleeping through the night (6 hrs). Her response:

Maybe your dh is slipping the cereal into the lik without you knowing it.

Images of my dh trying to inject my boobs w/ cereal while I was sleeping made me laugh,

This made me think of the Family Guy episode where the mom is weaning the baby (yay for bf'ing cartoons), and he goes into her room at night while she's sleeping, and steals her breast milk by attaching a pump to her, then he spills the milk as he's leaving the room.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sk8ermaiden* 
At my BFFs baby shower today, she was opening gifts, and among the several things I got her were The Baby Book and The Breastfeeding Book by Dr Sears. We share similar values on kids, and she's already in possession of my copy of The Pregnancy Book and her DH has spent time thumbing through my copy of The Breastfeeding Book.
*
Her mom comments, "Don't worry, it just comes naturally."*

This just makes me FUME. She made this comment to my friend when I was seeing a LC (or 3), "Just stick the baby on, she'll get what she needs." I asked, "Did you mention to your mom that the baby is doing deep tissue damage and may do permanent damage if I continue to nurse her?" "Uh, no, I forgot that part."







Just because something is easy for ONE person doesn't mean it is easy for everyone. And my friend is very concerned for herself after witnessing our epic struggle. I hope she finds many reassuring answers in the book, which she was thrilled to get. (Take that friend's mom!)

In that same vein, in the comments for a blog (I believe about "banning the [formula] bags" in hospitals), someone commented in response to someone:

"If you can make _any milk at all_, you can make enough milk for your baby. _Always_."

I have never wanted to go primeval on anyone as much as that ignorant woman ever, ever. I don't even know who she is, but she thinks she knows everything when she obviously knows not very much at all. Way to totally invalidate any low-supply mom who crosses your path. You are why most mainstreamers think breastfeeding advocates are pushy, obnoxious and self-righteous.


----------



## KarlaC (Mar 20, 2009)

My 13 y/o & I were out getting our pumpkin the other night & this woman started chatting with me. My 4 month old was in my moby & dd was sitting beside me. About halfway into this conversation she struck up she starts baby talking to ds & says 'Aww you're so cute, you must have been mommies little accident.'

I calmly told her that he wasn't(all the while trying to catch my balance mentally from the comment)...she then proceeds to look at my 13 y/o & ask her "Oh were you an accident?"

Wth woman..I mean feel free to think it by all means but to ask things like that to the kid? I feel like having a shirt made that says 'Yes they're ALL mine & no, none of them were accidents."

I wish I thought quicker on my feet so I could have told her something that might make her think before opening her yap to say such stupid crap next time. Who says that sort of thing in front of the kids like that?


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
My 13 y/o & I were out getting our pumpkin the other night & this woman started chatting with me. My 4 month old was in my moby & dd was sitting beside me. About halfway into this conversation she struck up she starts baby talking to ds & says 'Aww you're so cute, you must have been mommies little accident.'

I calmly told her that he wasn't(all the while trying to catch my balance mentally from the comment)...she then proceeds to look at my 13 y/o & ask her "Oh were you an accident?"

Wth woman..I mean feel free to think it by all means but to ask things like that to the kid? I feel like having a shirt made that says 'Yes they're ALL mine & no, none of them were accidents."

I wish I thought quicker on my feet so I could have told her something that might make her think before opening her yap to say such stupid crap next time. Who says that sort of thing in front of the kids like that?


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

Yesterday, I got on the bus with DD in the Ergo. A couple of women on the bus started cooing "I wish they had those when my kids were little!" and I said, "actually, they did."









Then she went on to give me advice (don't you love when total strangers do this), saying, "if you want the baby to be able to sleep through anything, make sure you leave the TV on all the time so she gets used to sleeping with plenty of noise around her."










I should have said, "yes, but then how am _I_ supposed to tolerate having the noise around me all day??"


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Comtessa* 
Yesterday, I got on the bus with DD in the Ergo. A couple of women on the bus started cooing "I wish they had those when my kids were little!" and I said, "actually, they did."









Then she went on to give me advice (don't you love when total strangers do this), saying, "if you want the baby to be able to sleep through anything, make sure you leave the TV on all the time so she gets used to sleeping with plenty of noise around her."










I should have said, "yes, but then how am _I_ supposed to tolerate having the noise around me all day??"

Go with "Oh, we don't have a TV" instead. (even if you do) Throws 'em off every time!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

I got one!

We had the 2 little girls that my best friend, their paternal grandparents and I raised (we juggled them since they were born...loooong story) over for dinner/hanging out/the usual. My friend's sister comes in and when the 2 year old didn't want to talk to her (she was tired and (therefore) cranky) she goes "Don't worry, you're my favorite anyway".....RIGHT IN FRONT OF BOTH OF THEM!!!!!

Needless to say, I told her off for it.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I work in a big box retail store. Yesterday, I was working checkout and a woman came through with this absolutely gorgeous little girl, around 2yo. She looked a bit tired/cranky, so I gave her a big grin and said "Hi!" Her mom said, "Say hi." The girl just kind of pouted, which is understandable if she's tired and I didn't think a thing of it. The mom glared at her for a sec, then rolled her eyes and said, "She's a brat." Then continued the transaction like nothing. This sort of thing happens all. the. time. I say hi to every kid that comes through my line and sometimes I have to ask them to sit down in the cart or something like that and I'm always hearing kids called brats, bad, terrible, trouble, a nightmare. Right there in front of them! Do people really not think being called this is going to affect the way a kid thinks about themselves?

I don't remember if I mentioned this one before, but there's a woman in one of my classes, who's constantly referring to one of her granddaughters as the spawn of Satan. She apparently thinks this is hilarious. Once, her daughter came and sat in on the class and she said it again and both of them laughed. I feel sorry for the poor little girl who's mom and grandma are always telling her how evil she is.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane* 
I work in a big box retail store. Yesterday, I was working checkout and a woman came through with this absolutely gorgeous little girl, around 2yo. She looked a bit tired/cranky, so I gave her a big grin and said "Hi!" Her mom said, "Say hi." The girl just kind of pouted, which is understandable if she's tired and I didn't think a thing of it. The mom glared at her for a sec, then rolled her eyes and said, "She's a brat." Then continued the transaction like nothing. This sort of thing happens all. the. time. I say hi to every kid that comes through my line and sometimes I have to ask them to sit down in the cart or something like that and I'm always hearing kids called brats, bad, terrible, trouble, a nightmare. Right there in front of them! Do people really not think being called this is going to affect the way a kid thinks about themselves?

I don't remember if I mentioned this one before, but there's a woman in one of my classes, who's constantly referring to one of her granddaughters as the spawn of Satan. She apparently thinks this is hilarious. Once, her daughter came and sat in on the class and she said it again and both of them laughed. I feel sorry for the poor little girl who's mom and grandma are always telling her how evil she is.









Those poor kids!







There are these three really high-spirited boys in our school who everyone says (in front of them) that they're a nightmare, trouble, etc. I swear, I'm the only person aside from their mother who stands up for them. It's terrible the things we say about children sometimes.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree. In the ped's office waiting room it was me with my 3.5 month old and a mom with a 4 month old (who the appointment was for) and a 4 year old. He was doing typical 4-year-old stuff, asking me lots of questions, watching the fishtank, crawling under chairs, kneeling on chairs. Nothing particularly dangerous or disruptive and it was just the two of us there.

At one point she made the comment that her daughter was OK, but he's (motioning to her son who was RIGHT THERE looking at her) _Horrible_.

She also at one point threatened him with "shots" if he didn't sit down and behave.

But the part that made me sad more than appalled was when she asked me what formula DD was on. I responded (nicely, as I understand BFing struggles better than most) "She's actually breastfed."

She kind of looked self-conscious and looked at the floor and said, "Of course, that's best. Breastfeeding is best." She said she was breastfeeding but she had to stop for two days and then all her milk was gone. She said it like it was a total surprise for her. It just made my heart break that someone who might have been willing and able to breastfeed didn't have the knowledge or support to know that 1)her milk would dry up if she quit BFing for several days, 2) she could have pumped to keep up her supply, or 3) she could have easily relactated when her daughter was that young.

As much as people get pissy on my mainstream parenting sites when you even suggest that many (hypothetical) women don't succeed at breastfeeding because they aren't educated on it (most responding "I'm totally educated on breastfeeding, but my milk never came in/I didn't make enough/I dried up when she was a month old), women like her are living proof that BFing education/general knowledge is still a problem.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sk8ermaiden* 
She also at one point threatened him with "shots" if he didn't sit down and behave.

Oh, this drives me mad. As if it's not scary enough to get a shot when you're a kid, the thought of a parent threatening it as a punishment just makes me sick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sk8ermaiden* 
As much as people get pissy on my mainstream parenting sites when you even suggest that many (hypothetical) women don't succeed at breastfeeding because they aren't educated on it (most responding "I'm totally educated on breastfeeding, but my milk never came in/I didn't make enough/I dried up when she was a month old), women like her are living proof that BFing education/general knowledge is still a problem.

Well said. My mother told me she stopped BFing me at 6w because her doctor was making her record how much milk I was getting (I was really small) and he yelled at her for writing down frequency and duration of breastfeeding instead of the number of ounces. Told her that if she wasn't invested in her child's health, she could just get out of his practice. So she switched to formula and the doctor was apparently happier. And sadly, this happens all.the.time. Still.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sk8ermaiden* 

She also at one point threatened him with "shots" if he didn't sit down and behave.

I would have said something right then and there. I have said this before in other threads, but parents should be really sensitive to how this is handled. It has LIFE LONG implications.

Quote:

As much as people get pissy on my mainstream parenting sites when you even suggest that many (hypothetical) women don't succeed at breastfeeding because they aren't educated on it (most responding "I'm totally educated on breastfeeding, but my milk never came in/I didn't make enough/I dried up when she was a month old), women like her are living proof that BFing education/general knowledge is still a problem.
[/QUOTE]

So true. My MIL is always talking about how she couldn't BF her kids, but in probably half of his baby pictures, someone is giving him a bottle of water. I feel for the woman though, she really and truly did try, I just think she was given the wrong information (although, 20 years ago, info from doctors was different).


----------



## Veronika01 (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SactoMommy* 
(although, 20 years ago, info from doctors was different).

Not really. A friend of mine told me that her ped told her the following about breastfeeding: "The first 3 months if for baby's benefit. Anything after that is for the mom. The baby gets no benefit at all." So she quit nursing after 3 months. The same ped also told her to put her son in his crib when he wasn't being fed and to not pick him up and carry him around ever. The really sad thing is that her son had a twin brother who died a couple of weeks after birth due to a severe, undiagnosed heart defect. Not only did she loose a baby, but she hardly bonded with her other baby because she religiously followed the very bad parenting advice she got from her ped.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

that's terrible. I wonder if these doctors actually follow their own "parenting" advice...


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepingbeauty* 
that's terrible. I wonder if these doctors actually follow their own "parenting" advice...

I think what's scarier is that a lot of them do.... this goes for doctors or the random lady at Wal-Mart. It always amazes me what people do to children.


----------



## TopHat (Sep 21, 2007)

I saw this lolcats and thought it pertained to this thread. I totally felt like this after my daughter was born and family and friends wanted to hold her.
http://icanhascheezburger.com/2009/1...cant-hold-her/


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TopHat* 
I saw this lolcats and thought it pertained to this thread. I totally felt like this after my daughter was born and family and friends wanted to hold her.
http://icanhascheezburger.com/2009/1...cant-hold-her/

Heeheehee!


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

For the calling kids terrible names... I just want to say that sometimes, that is context. I come from a very large, loud, Italian and Jewish family and the kids were routinely called "names", but with a big, honest, loving smiles. It was kind of a joke, and everyone had a measure of pride with being a bit scrappy or mouthy (including the parents- "Oh, he's such a pain in the ass!" kind of translated to "Oh, my kid is such a rascal, but so funny!"). "Brat" was usually a term of endearment said with smiles all around after you pinched dessert from the table and everyone laughed at your chutzpah.

I call my own kids "Big Trouble" and "Little Trouble". They both grin and we all giggle at their little acts of rebellion.

To families and cultures that just don't work like this, the idea of calling a kid a brat or a pain in the ass sounds just plain terrible and could never be OK. But sometimes it's not quite what it seems. I'm not sure if I am really explaining this well.

Now, if these people were *serious* about calling these kids these names, then fire away! That IS terrible







.


----------



## clicksab (Oct 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexsam* 
For the calling kids terrible names... I just want to say that sometimes, that is context. I come from a very large, loud, Italian and Jewish family and the kids were routinely called "names", but with a big, honest, loving smiles. It was kind of a joke, and everyone had a measure of pride with being a bit scrappy or mouthy (including the parents- "Oh, he's such a pain in the ass!" kind of translated to "Oh, my kid is such a rascal, but so funny!"). "Brat" was usually a term of endearment said with smiles all around after you pinched dessert from the table and everyone laughed at your chutzpah.

I call my own kids "Big Trouble" and "Little Trouble". They both grin and we all giggle at their little acts of rebellion.

To families and cultures that just don't work like this, the idea of calling a kid a brat or a pain in the ass sounds just plain terrible and could never be OK. But sometimes it's not quite what it seems. I'm not sure if I am really explaining this well.

Now, if these people were *serious* about calling these kids these names, then fire away! That IS terrible







.

I understand completely! My family is a bit like this too, it's definitely cultural. My sister lovingly referred to my niece as a brat when she was a toddler...and many found it hilarious when my niece started talking and would often say "Brat!" with a big grin on her face!

I know not everyone would agree with it, but it's just not a big deal in our family.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TopHat* 
I saw this lolcats and thought it pertained to this thread. I totally felt like this after my daughter was born and family and friends wanted to hold her.
http://icanhascheezburger.com/2009/1...cant-hold-her/

OMGoodness! I am so NOT into cutesy, mushy pics, and I don't even really like cats, but this is beyond adorable.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

This wasn't said to me, but I was at work today and passed a woman and two kids shopping (probably grandma and grandkids). One of the little girls, around 3 or 4, said something about a paddle, I couldn't really hear. The grandma said really loudly, "Why would you get paddled? Were you BAD??"









It just kills me that these tiny little children are getting hit with paddles and that they're being trained to believe they deserve it. It's also pretty shocking that Grandma thinks it's acceptable enough to speak in public about HITTING LITTLE CHILDREN WITH WEAPONS. I know that where I'm from (South) it's common, and I knew that spanking is considered acceptable in the Midwest, but I didn't realize that paddles and other objects were a common practice.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Not exactly parenting advice, but still making me scratch my head:

Today I was talking to my best friend on the phone and told him my daughter might be nearing the time when she will want to start weaning herself. She's already cut down on breastfeeding a lot.

He said "BE CAREFUL! Once you stop breastfeeding you can get pregnant really easily again!"

I was like "why, does quitting breastfeeding suddenly make all forms of birth control obsolete? Do my husband's sperm develop superpowers and start breaking through condoms?" I mean, I've already been ovulating for the last year.


----------



## MummaLitt (Feb 21, 2008)

My mom always tells of the stories when me and my sis were little and she got the ped to scare us into stopping something.

Me - I was a biter. I would sit under the table at daycare with my friend and we would take turns biting each other. So my mom took me to the ped and had the dr threaten me with a HUGE needle that if I didn't stop biting, I'd have to get a big shot.

Sis - she use to draw on herself with ball-point pen constantly. So again, off to the ped who told her if she "didn't stop drawing on herself, she was GOING TO DIE!"

Mom LOVED the ped because he did things like this upon her request.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MummaLitt* 
My mom always tells of the stories when me and my sis were little and she got the ped to scare us into stopping something.

Me - I was a biter. I would sit under the table at daycare with my friend and we would take turns biting each other. So my mom took me to the ped and had the dr threaten me with a HUGE needle that if I didn't stop biting, I'd have to get a big shot.

Sis - she use to draw on herself with ball-point pen constantly. So again, off to the ped who told her if she "didn't stop drawing on herself, she was GOING TO DIE!"

Mom LOVED the ped because he did things like this upon her request.

Reminds me of a teacher I had who made all of us be careful when sharpening our pencils because she told us we would get lead poisoning from the pencil lead shavings. The only difference is she REALLY DID believe it.

Unfortunately, I was blessed with a lot of less-than-intelligent teachers growing up.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

MIL was told by her dr that she was making water instead of breastmilk. She wanted me to get my milk tested.

When SIL was a baby, MIL rushed her to the hospital because her MIL was visiting and fed her a large bottle of formula. She to this day insists her MIL almost killed the baby by overfeeding her. She was kicked out of the house and they never made up.

A kid at Walmart saw my carrier and said, "Mom, we NEED one of those!" And the mom (with baby bucket perched on cart) looked right at me and said, "No we don't. That's just silly." It's funny, I hear so many comments from kids about how cool my carrier is.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
or the ones that are confused because he can still eat eggs....

its surprising how many people (including my mom, and ds's daycare teacher) think eggs are dairy.... well maybe not, i swear i saw something on a wic brochure that said something alongs the lines of "wic provides dairy products such as milk, cheese and eggs"

it was hard to explain it to his new teacher on the first day while trying not to make her feel like an idiot...eggs arent dairy... dairy comes from cows.... eggs do not come from cows... eggs arent dairy









I always think that's so strange too. Is it because eggs are sold near the dairy case in the grocery store? I can't figure it out. Also, I cracked up a couple of weeks ago on Oprah when Nate (the decorator) was talking to some 4-H girls who were feeding a calf with a bottle and Nate said, "Oh, are you feeding him his own milk?"







People apparently just really don't understand cows and/or the way mammals work!









As for dumb comments, when we had our first baby my neighbor used to coo over him and say things like, "Aww, he's still young and sweet. Just wait til he grows up to be a brat like mine" right in front of her kids, who were 2 and 3 at the time.







And then after I had my second she'd say things like, "Enjoy it while the baby's little before they're both brats" and then would turn to her poor kids and go, "Right? You guys are brats, huh? Yeah, you're real fun, huh?"





















It was so sad. Now that my kids are 5 and 1.5, that neighbor doesn't talk to me much anymore. I'm sure she's disappointed to see that I'm not joining her in her misery.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

We were at a play place yesterday and a mom with three kids was there with a friend. Her kids were all climbing, the youngest looked a little under 2. She was having a really hard time climbing (so was my HUGE almost 3yo, and the sign said 3+) and was crying a lot unless her siblings helped her climb. She came to the side crying to mom for help getting down and mom told her, "You're FINE! You're not upset! You're not crying!" Really? She looks pretty upset to me!


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MummaLitt* 
My mom always tells of the stories when me and my sis were little and she got the ped to scare us into stopping something.

Me - I was a biter. I would sit under the table at daycare with my friend and we would take turns biting each other. So my mom took me to the ped and had the dr threaten me with a HUGE needle that if I didn't stop biting, I'd have to get a big shot.

Sis - she use to draw on herself with ball-point pen constantly. So again, off to the ped who told her if she "didn't stop drawing on herself, she was GOING TO DIE!"

Mom LOVED the ped because he did things like this upon her request.

I'm so sorry.







I am always so sad to hear parents threaten their kids with shots. Then my mom wonders why the heck I am a needle phobe.


----------



## emma1325 (May 23, 2005)

My Mother-In-Law, upon hearing that we did not plan to circumcise should we have a boy, told us of an 8 year old boy that she knew of who HAD to be circumcised because of frequent bladder infections.

"That's why I think boys should get their pencils sharpened while they're babies."

Ugh. We still plan on having our unsharpened little boy one day.


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
or the ones that are confused because he can still eat eggs....

its surprising how many people (including my mom, and ds's daycare teacher) think eggs are dairy.... well maybe not, i swear i saw something on a wic brochure that said something alongs the lines of "wic provides dairy products such as milk, cheese and eggs"

it was hard to explain it to his new teacher on the first day while trying not to make her feel like an idiot...eggs arent dairy... dairy comes from cows.... eggs do not come from cows... eggs arent dairy









I think part of this problem has to do with people who don't eat dairy due to their own personal beliefs, like vegans. They tend not to eat eggs as well. Also, most eggs recipes have milk in them. If I knew a child was dairy sensitive (like mine) I would be surprised to see them eating eggs, too. But that's because I've honestly never seen anyone prepare an egg dish without milk or cheese.


----------



## BaMo (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emma1325* 
My Mother-In-Law, upon hearing that we did not plan to circumcise should we have a boy, told us of an 8 year old boy that she knew of who HAD to be circumcised because of frequent bladder infections.

"That's why I think boys should get their pencils sharpened while they're babies."

Ugh. We still plan on having our unsharpened little boy one day.

That is so sad. that your MIL would try to scare you like that.


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

just a couple comments.

While in the hospital DS was a day old and a relative said to me "You have to let other people hold him, he's getting to used to you."









At church while wearing my 8 week old in my Moby, "Can't he come out?" "no he sleeps better in here so I can stay for the service." "why don't you just leave him in the nursery to cry?"

" my kids slept through the night at 6 weeks...12 hours straight














" continues on to tell me how I should train him too.

and MIL, "Your still breastfeeding?" he's 1 month old


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakotablue* 
" my kids slept through the night at 6 weeks...12 hours straight














" continues on to tell me how I should train him too.

My DD did this w/o any sleep training at all, and she was breastfed. She started at 3 weeks sleeping about 7 hours at a time.

My DS, however, did not.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberskyfire* 
Reminds me of a teacher I had who made all of us be careful when sharpening our pencils because she told us we would get lead poisoning from the pencil lead shavings. The only difference is she REALLY DID believe it.

Unfortunately, I was blessed with a lot of less-than-intelligent teachers growing up.

















Uhm, I totally believed that if you got stabbed with a pencil you'd get lead poisoning until a few years ago. I said something about it and DH looked at me like I'd grown a second head and then a lightbulb when on and I said, "But pencils are graphite or something aren't they?"


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 







Uhm, I totally believed that if you got stabbed with a pencil you'd get lead poisoning until a few years ago. I said something about it and DH looked at me like I'd grown a second head and then a lightbulb when on and I said, "But pencils are graphite or something aren't they?"

I somehow managed to get a couple of pencil lead bits stuck in my thighs in middle school... pencils that were too sharp that I had either shoved in my pocket (duh) or fell from my desk and just landed odd. 21 years later and I'm not dead yet.


----------



## aeiou (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshund mom* 
MIL was told by her dr that she was making water instead of breastmilk. She wanted me to get my milk tested.

My MIL told me that she had to stop breastfeeding because the Dr. told her her milk was more like water because my dh was crying all the time. I suspect she had a foremilk/hindmilk thing going on, and tried to say maybe that was what was going on (getting only foremilk and not being satisfied so crying more), but I think she still believes that she really was just making water instead of breastmilk.

We've been having breastfeeding issues due to my initial low milk production and I've heard a lot of crazy stories and ideas about supplementing, etc. My mom told me today that she had to start feeding me rice cereal because the Dr. said I needed something to fill my belly so I would sleep at night. I just said that I wasn't worried about my dd sleeping through the night even at 6 months because I would happily breastfeed her as much as she needed. I didn't want to make my mom feel bad, but I just don't think that's something we'll be doing. On the other hand, I do feel incredibly lucky that, despite these crazy stories and ideas that people have about how to feed babies, everyone's been really supportive of my working towards my dd being only breastfed. (We talked to the Ped. today and she gave the ok to stop supplementing, so I'm quite psyched about that.







)


----------



## hibiscus mum (Apr 6, 2009)

My favourite is when people try to give ME advice/unsolicited comments by talking to my baby.

I had DD at the grocery store, sitting up in the cart when she was around a year old. She was wearing jeans with ruffled cuffs, pink butterfly Robeez, and a pink hoodie. This lady came over and started to coo at her and asked me, "What's his name?" I replied, "Oh, she's a girl. Her name's Maggie." And the lady grabbed DD's foot and said, "You need to tell your mother to start dressing you in girlier clothes!" I think I looked at her funny then moved along.

I took her for portraits once at a grocery store photo studio where they sort of rush you in and out since they book a lot of appointments. She was right around 6 months old. It was late winter/early spring, so still a bit on the cool side. I dressed her in appropriate clothes (pants, sweater, hat, etc.), but it was before Easter so I had put her in an Easter dress for the photo and bare feet (changed her when we got there).

I didn't have time to change her back into her wintery gear before we got out of the studio, so we were near the front desk, choosing the photos, and DD was in the stroller. This couple came over and kept touching her feet, saying how cold she must be, and going on and on and on about how inappropriately she was dressed and how she needed to ask her mother for warmer clothes. I was really embarassed and it was just so...weird...and awkward! I'm just trying to get my darn photos and get out of here, ya know? I kind of ignored them for awhile but when they kept at it, i held up the bag of her winter gear and said, "See this!? This is all her winter clothes. She's dressed that way for her pictures. Now please leave us alone." They looked kind of shocked. That was probably the only time I've felt really judged as a mother.


----------



## LRosa (Dec 8, 2009)

An old friend of mine once told me: "What's the use of having kids if you can't order them around?"
... if I hadn't been so shocked I would have kicked him.


----------



## bscal (Feb 13, 2006)

I just love the ones who give unsolicited advice in the checkout line at the grocery store. DH travels quite often for work, so at times I have to take all 3 kids to the store. I do my best to plan my shopping trip in the most efficient way I can with a good list and going to my 'usual' store so that I know where everything is. I also bring along our reusable water bottles and a good snack to keep them occupied. But inevitably someone will start whining for candy at the checkout line... so I've gotten these gems:

"In MY day children were seen and not heard."

"What that child needs is a good spanking!" (which I replied with "No, what that child needs is for old busybodies to mind their own damn business." in my iciest tone)

"Oh MY! You sure have your hands full with those redheads. I've always heard redheads were brats." (which I replied with "And I always heard white hair meant you were senile... guess we're both right!")

"Your mommy should send you to live at my house! That attitude would last 5 minutes with me." (I turned to my oldest daughter - she's 7 - and said "See honey, that's why we don't talk to strangers because they can be really rude.")

I just don't get why people think that they can just speak to someone (or someone's CHILD) like that!!!! It makes me really angry.

I, on the other hand, if I see a mommy struggling with a crying child in the store tend to smile sympathetically and say "I have 3 of my own, I've been there done that". Especially if I'm by myself and behind the other mom in line.

Beth


----------



## dentmom (May 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bscal* 
I just love the ones who give unsolicited advice in the checkout line at the grocery store. DH travels quite often for work, so at times I have to take all 3 kids to the store. I do my best to plan my shopping trip in the most efficient way I can with a good list and going to my 'usual' store so that I know where everything is. I also bring along our reusable water bottles and a good snack to keep them occupied. But inevitably someone will start whining for candy at the checkout line... so I've gotten these gems:

"In MY day children were seen and not heard."

"What that child needs is a good spanking!" (which I replied with "No, what that child needs is for old busybodies to mind their own damn business." in my iciest tone)

"Oh MY! You sure have your hands full with those redheads. I've always heard redheads were brats." (which I replied with "And I always heard white hair meant you were senile... guess we're both right!")

"Your mommy should send you to live at my house! That attitude would last 5 minutes with me." (I turned to my oldest daughter - she's 7 - and said "See honey, that's why we don't talk to strangers because they can be really rude.")

I just don't get why people think that they can just speak to someone (or someone's CHILD) like that!!!! It makes me really angry.

I, on the other hand, if I see a mommy struggling with a crying child in the store tend to smile sympathetically and say "I have 3 of my own, I've been there done that". Especially if I'm by myself and behind the other mom in line.

Beth

OMG you are hilarious!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
I somehow managed to get a couple of pencil lead bits stuck in my thighs in middle school... pencils that were too sharp that I had either shoved in my pocket (duh) or fell from my desk and just landed odd. 21 years later and I'm not dead yet.









This one time in middle school, I got poked w/ a sharp pencil... inside my nostril! Hard enough to draw blood, lol. The girl w/ the locker right next to mine got the pencil out, then swung her arm out of the way so she could close the door, and swung the pencil point right into my nostril. LOL.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

_"In MY day children were seen and not heard."_

"Humph! Must be why you're such a crabby old busybody."









Or how about the nice version:

"I'm so sorry for you







Good thing they got rid of those old ideas, huh?"


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bscal* 

I, on the other hand, if I see a mommy struggling with a crying child in the store tend to smile sympathetically and say "I have 3 of my own, I've been there done that". Especially if I'm by myself and behind the other mom in line.

Beth

*nods* I only have one but I try to be sympathetic too. There was one day in the grocery store I had DS in the Ergo and he was fighting sleep really hard. He kept making this "uuhhhhh" noise (like a whine kind of) and people kept staring at me like "well, make him stop."







He was 5 months at the time. DH and I thought it was hilarious and kept giggling.
We were running in to Walmart one day and there was a family with a boy that couldn't have been more than 2. He was tired and kept crying. The mom walked by us and said (apologetically) "He's being a brat." I just smiled and said, "Hey, don't worry about it. We had a day like that yesterday. I'm sorry he's tired" and she looked surprised.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bscal* 
"Your mommy should send you to live at my house! That attitude would last 5 minutes with me." (I turned to my oldest daughter - she's 7 - and said "See honey, that's why we don't talk to strangers because they can be really rude.")

I especially love this response and will use it, if you don't mind.









What is it about people in grocery stores? I always got the "he's not suffocating in there, is he?" question with DS in the sling. One day I was so tired, I just said "probably" without thinking. Oops.









My DS is really short - in the 2nd percentile for weight and the 5th for height, but he's totally healthy (I was never on the charts, either). I get a lot of "is he growing right?" or "are you sure he's healthy?" or "you can't let a baby that small walk!"

I usually just roll my eyes. How exactly am I supposed to keep an 18mo from walking?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
How exactly am I supposed to keep an 18mo from walking?

By wearing them, of course.







But from your earlier comments, that causes "issues" w/ strangers as well. (roll eyes)

My shopping trip yesterday took longer than usual, and DS needed to eat halfway through. I went to the back where I knew there was a bench and fed him. Didn't get any comments. Then I was putting him back up on my back and someone asked if I needed help, lol. But that's pretty mild, I guess. I keep waiting for someone to REALLY irk me.


----------



## emamum (Dec 4, 2008)

i was in asda yeterday getting dd (9 months) some leg warmer (sooo cute!!) and a woman with a teenager adn a maybe 5 year old was in there, the teenger was pestering for something and the little on was... well... being a 5 year old tbh lol.. she looked tired, i smiled at her, in what i thought was a 'i know how you feel' kinda way and she said "i f&%cking hate my kids"


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

indeed.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Also, I cracked up a couple of weeks ago on Oprah when Nate (the decorator) was talking to some 4-H girls who were feeding a calf with a bottle and Nate said, "Oh, are you feeding him his own milk?"







People apparently just really don't understand cows and/or the way mammals work!









But that _is_ confusing!
We'd think cows would nurse their calves,
and most people don't know that that's not usually allowed for long (







)

It seems to me that he meant milk from his mother, right?


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

I said something horrible and dumb about my own DS this past weekend. Still no idea why I said it.









We were at a store and I was letting him wander around a little. He had been in the car for a long time and likes to walk in circles, KWIM?

So he was wandering near the check out line, just chatting and babbling away, smiling and walking in his little circles, and a real nice woman in line said, "Gee, I wish I could buy one of THOSE" meaning my son because he was being so cute. It wasn't creepy.... it was nice.

And my response?!?!? "Sure, you can have him. 50 cents. No wait, a quarter."









She looked kind of horrified and said "Oh, nooooo, of course not!" and I felt like such an ass. I have no idea why I said that. None. I have the best baby in the WORLD.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
I said something horrible and dumb about my own DS this past weekend. Still no idea why I said it.









We were at a store and I was letting him wander around a little. He had been in the car for a long time and likes to walk in circles, KWIM?

So he was wandering near the check out line, just chatting and babbling away, smiling and walking in his little circles, and a real nice woman in line said, "Gee, I wish I could buy one of THOSE" meaning my son because he was being so cute. It wasn't creepy.... it was nice.

And my response?!?!? "Sure, you can have him. 50 cents. No wait, a quarter."









She looked kind of horrified and said "Oh, nooooo, of course not!" and I felt like such an ass. I have no idea why I said that. None. I have the best baby in the WORLD.






































You were just joking along with her. Anyone else would have laughed about how silly it was, how the best "stuff" in life can't be bought, etc etc., which is what I got from your comment.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I woulda seen what you meant. Some days kids are overwelming and a lot of work, then you go to the store and everyone thinks they are the sweetest ever, which makes you think THEY think you have it easy at home all the time. Saying that you'd sell him jokes that sometimes he's a real handful! Obviously no one would give their kid away!!!
(On a totally diff note, why does your status thingy under your name say "banned trying to get banned."? Sorry, I'm kinda new still.)


----------



## knittygritty (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramlita* 
But that _is_ confusing!
We'd think cows would nurse their calves,
and most people don't know that that's not usually allowed for long (







)

It seems to me that he meant milk from his mother, right?










I took it to mean milk that came from his own udder (which is impossible, but the general public seems to think any cow=milk).


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcblondie* 
(On a totally diff note, why does your status thingy under your name say "banned trying to get banned."? Sorry, I'm kinda new still.)

Every year on April Fools Day the MDC mods play little tricks, and this year you could click on a button to ban another member and anyone who did that ended up banning themselves! For 24 hours! And the thing was, I was only going to try and ban myself just to see what the joke was.







So I ended up getting banned trying to get banned. Yes, it's confusing.

And thanks for the kind words. It was just kind of shocking to read all of these not-so-nice things other people had said about their kids, and realize that I said something similar about my own!!!

I really need to be more careful now that he is starting to understand more.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
Every year on April Fools Day the MDC mods play little tricks, and this year you could click on a button to ban another member and anyone who did that ended up banning themselves! For 24 hours! And the thing was, I was only going to try and ban myself just to see what the joke was.







So I ended up getting banned trying to get banned. Yes, it's confusing.

And thanks for the kind words. It was just kind of shocking to read all of these not-so-nice things other people had said about their kids, and realize that I said something similar about my own!!!

I really need to be more careful now that he is starting to understand more.

LOL thats hilarious about the banning.
But yea I say the dumbest things sometimes. I have a very strange sense of humor that I share with like.. 2 or 3 friends. Everyone else just thinks I'm rediculous.
Oh I have a good one. We have a running joke that if someone says they had something... like say.. Someone drives by in a farari. I could say "I had a farari once... " and usually someone else would say "... but then I ate it." I forget how that started but whatever.
Sometimes we mix it up and say variations like "you" ate it... etc..
One time I was at a 7/11 getting a slurpie and there were no more napkins or something. The cashier (who was quite overweight) mentioned something about it to me... And without thinking I said "did you eat them?"
Pretty sure she was mortified.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcblondie* 
LOL thats hilarious about the banning.
But yea I say the dumbest things sometimes. I have a very strange sense of humor that I share with like.. 2 or 3 friends. Everyone else just thinks I'm rediculous.
Oh I have a good one. We have a running joke that if someone says they had something... like say.. Someone drives by in a farari. I could say "I had a farari once... " and usually someone else would say "... but then I ate it." I forget how that started but whatever.
Sometimes we mix it up and say variations like "you" ate it... etc..
One time I was at a 7/11 getting a slurpie and there were no more napkins or something. The cashier (who was quite overweight) mentioned something about it to me... And without thinking I said "did you eat them?"
Pretty sure she was mortified.


























The other morning started out kinda rough, and I said to my DS's, "boy, if this is the way you two are going to be all day, I'm sending you both off to Kindergarten!" My DS1 said, "But Momma, I do not WANT to go to kindergarten! I will be LONELY!"









I reasured him that I had no plans to send him anywhere, and that it was just a stupid joke mommy made.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Ugh I have another one. (proof of how dumb I am)

I was in a wedding and stayed wit SILfor a few days. Before this, I had only met her and her family once or twice. I forget exactly how the topic came up... Her DD was 10 years old and we started talking about my wedding rings, I think. I made a joke about "that's the reason you get married, so the man buys you a nice ring" ... or something stupid like that.
I guess with adults it would have been a perfectly fine joke, but a 10 year old might not understand it's a joke... anyways. SIL was made it clear immediately that it wasn't funny. I felt like crap.








I talked to her DD later that day and tried to clarify that I was kidding, but that it wasn't funny, and it definately isn't the reason we get married.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't feel too bad. I tried to sell DS on Facebook once. It was a bad day. I even offered a two-for-one: DS AND my car. You could only have the car if you took the baby.








:

Luckily, nobody called me out for it. I was pretty mortified once I came to my senses. We all have rough days.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Don't feel too bad. I tried to sell DS on Facebook once. It was a bad day. I even offered a two-for-one: DS AND my car. You could only have the car if you took the baby.








:

Luckily, nobody called me out for it. I was pretty mortified once I came to my senses. We all have rough days.

Don't feel bad! I've seen people do this before, on my facebook. "free, bratty toddler. Comes complete with noisy toys" lol. That kinda thing. I'm sure no one took it like you'd really give away your child. Just that you're having a hard day.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

My dh has an uncle who likes to insist that dd needs a little brother. He brings it up every time I see him. It infuriates me. Once we went to dinner at his house and he brought it up again, but then he added that dh and I would need to have another child after that because, apparently, three is the perfect number of children.

So I said, well, don't you think it depends on the family? Maybe some families are ideal with less than three, others with more?

Uncle: Oh, no, three is always the perfect number of children!

I told him that I knew lots of families with fewer or more than three kids that also happened to be very happy, to work really well together, etc.

Uncle: But three is the perfect number.







(Said in a very condescending manner.)










The conversation went on like that for a few minutes. He didn't even offer a reason why he thought that, I guess he felt he thought it was self-evident

Just in case you're wondering he has one son.

This one's funnier, I promise:

My dh's aunt (the sister of that uncle) asked me a week or so ago if dd understands me when I speak to her. This aunt has said a few really stupid things about dd's language development (I think I mentioned the best in one of the earlier threads- "If you speak English to her, how will she learn Italian?" My response, "Um, we live in Italy?!") so I knew what she was really asking but I wanted to point out how absurd it was by pretending not to understand her.

Pear-shaped: What do mean, does she understand me?

AIL (aunt-in-law, hehe): Does she understand you when you talk?

Pear-shaped: Obviously. Why wouldn't she understand?

AIL: Because you speak English to her.

Pear-shaped: DD speaks English!

Maybe the bilingual thing is hard for monolingual people to get sometimes? (Or maybe AIL is a bit of a dim bulb.







)


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

After my daughter was born, my best friend INSISTED that I have another child right away. I told him I couldn't handle two at once with no one to help me (husband works like mad and we have no family here). I wanted to wait until the first was old enough to take care of herself before having another.

He told me it wasn't "fair" for me to have them so far apart, that I had to have them one after another so "they can be friends."

As if being close in age is the only way siblings can be friends or that it would even guarantee friendship









The best part is he's an only child.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcblondie* 
Ugh I have another one. (proof of how dumb I am)

I was in a wedding and stayed wit SILfor a few days. Before this, I had only met her and her family once or twice. I forget exactly how the topic came up... Her DD was 10 years old and we started talking about my wedding rings, I think. I made a joke about "that's the reason you get married, so the man buys you a nice ring" ... or something stupid like that.
I guess with adults it would have been a perfectly fine joke, but a 10 year old might not understand it's a joke... anyways. SIL was made it clear immediately that it wasn't funny. I felt like crap.








I talked to her DD later that day and tried to clarify that I was kidding, but that it wasn't funny, and it definately isn't the reason we get married.









OT: Sweet story. Years ago, I was with my mom, showing the jeweler my old wedding ring, but looking at new rings, as DH had just proposed. The jeweler said something like "do you want something about the same size and color" and my mother answered "no, smaller ring, better husband."


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Don't feel too bad. I tried to sell DS on Facebook once. It was a bad day. I even offered a two-for-one: DS AND my car. You could only have the car if you took the baby.








:

Luckily, nobody called me out for it. I was pretty mortified once I came to my senses. We all have rough days.


I bet no one believed you for a second!


----------



## ariannasmama (Dec 7, 2009)

My sister once offered me a can of formula for 12 month olds, when my dd was only about 6 months. I respectfully declined saying that I wouldn't need it since I bf. She looked at me like I had 3 heads and said "You're going to keep bf'ing her even after she's one". Why is that so hard to understand?

I also got grief from the same sister for not wanting to leave my 1 yr old dd overnight to have a sleepover at her house (which is only 5 minutes away). Apparently, I'm CRAZY!!!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Today in the library I overheard "If you don't stop running around the police will come and take you away."

And 5 minutes later they walked past me and the child said something I didn't hear to which the mother responded "Yes, that's right, the police will come and take you away."

On a product review website when I was reviewing carseats some one had posted this comment _"I really like this seat because my child is very comfortable in it and that's the most important thing to me. Oh, and I've heard it's pretty safe as well."_ I guess everyone has different priorities.


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

oh my MIL is a gem for spilling this stuff out

"you will have to take her to the doctor and they will cut her gums to let her teeth out" regarding my 13 month old toothless toddler (yes she is finally about to break her first tooth!)

"women in my family dont make breastmilk" then proceded to tell me about the hormone shot and binding she had to do to help with her engorgment after she had DH.

"she needs a bottle, drinking milk from the breast makes babies gassy, thats why she's crying" said while dd was 6 weeks old and sick with a cold.

"oh she cant actually see you, babies cant see anything until at least 4 weeks old and then its just faint shadows" i dont even remember the context to this one i was just so flabbergasted!

i have no idea how DH lived. no idea.


----------



## gypsymama2008 (Apr 23, 2008)

I suppose this is as good a place as any to do my first post









I have two:

1. When I was first pregnant with DD I was talking with a friend about circumcision and I told her that if the baby was a boy I didn't think I was going to circumcise (I have since become a much more ardent intactivist but at the time I just felt kind of uncomfortable with the idea) she said

"Well, you might wanna think about circumcising because some boys feel so embarrassed about it they do it themselves"

The funny thing is that as ridiculous as this sounds now I was actually worried about it for a long time until my DH pointed out to me that few men would willing cut off part of their penis (thus the reason we will not circ any of our future babies).

2. The second one was when I was at the hospital getting ready to be induced the resident was doing a cervical check when I wasn't having any noticeable contractions and said

"Wow, you're dilated 5 cms are you sure this is your first baby? Wait, I need to make sure that's your cervix"

Needless to say this did not give me confidence in the ability of the staff.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gypsymama2008* 
"Wow, you're dilated 5 cms are you sure this is your first baby? Wait, I need to make sure that's your cervix"









you should submit that to myobsaidwhat.com!


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gypsymama2008* 
I suppose this is as good a place as any to do my first post









I have two:

1. When I was first pregnant with DD I was talking with a friend about circumcision and I told her that if the baby was a boy I didn't think I was going to circumcise (I have since become a much more ardent intactivist but at the time I just felt kind of uncomfortable with the idea) she said

"Well, you might wanna think about circumcising because some boys feel so embarrassed about it they do it themselves"

The funny thing is that as ridiculous as this sounds now I was actually worried about it for a long time until my DH pointed out to me that few men would willing cut off part of their penis (thus the reason we will not circ any of our future babies).

2. The second one was when I was at the hospital getting ready to be induced the resident was doing a cervical check when I wasn't having any noticeable contractions and said

"Wow, you're dilated 5 cms are you sure this is your first baby? Wait, I need to make sure that's your cervix"

Needless to say this did not give me confidence in the ability of the staff.

Oh man. Both of those left me chuckling for quite a while. Hopefully the resident wised up or switched to being, oh I don't know, a gas station attendant or something.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

My sister just was told some weird things.

Her MIL: What, you don't leave the baby alone? How can you go shopping? You can go shopping for half an hour and leave him in the crib, he'll be fine! (her DS is 5 months old. 5 months. sheesh.)

Her friend: Oh no, you should stop breastfeeding at 6 months cause then there are toxic fats in breastmilk. You have to stop!

Her SIL: I had to stop breastfeeding cause I got mastitis and had to take antibiotics, then you cannot nurse anymore. (her DS is 2 weeks old).


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gypsymama2008* 
2. The second one was when I was at the hospital getting ready to be induced the resident was doing a cervical check when I wasn't having any noticeable contractions and said

"Wow, you're dilated 5 cms are you sure this is your first baby? Wait, I need to make sure that's your cervix"

Needless to say this did not give me confidence in the ability of the staff.

I actually saw a TV show one time where this couple in labor went to a hospital in the area that did not have a maternity ward. And the ER doc had never delivered a baby, and he was re-telling the story of how he didn't know if he was feeling her cervix or not. He finally had to tell her "ok I think you're ready to push" lol.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nia82* 
My sister just was told some weird things.

Her MIL: What, you don't leave the baby alone? How can you go shopping? You can go shopping for half an hour and leave him in the crib, he'll be fine! (her DS is 5 months old. 5 months. sheesh.)











As if it were hard to take a baby shopping?









Especially when they're snuggled up in a sling









It's the 3-4 year olds I wish I didn't have to take shopping







:


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramlita* 









As if it were hard to take a baby shopping?









Especially when they're snuggled up in a sling









Well, until you want to shop for shirts.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Well, until you want to shop for shirts.









So true. Lol.


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

Well this isn't something someone said, but a baby product I saw an ad for. Because you wouldn't want to actually HOLD your baby while feeding him









http://bottlegenieinc.com/


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OperaDiva* 
Well this isn't something someone said, but a baby product I saw an ad for. Because you wouldn't want to actually HOLD your baby while feeding him









http://bottlegenieinc.com/

Thats not only sad, but dangerous


----------



## MummaLitt (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OperaDiva* 
Well this isn't something someone said, but a baby product I saw an ad for. Because you wouldn't want to actually HOLD your baby while feeding him









http://bottlegenieinc.com/

The instruction page says "NEVER LEAVE CHILD UNATTENDED" yet the entire purpose of the thing is so you don't have to "attend" to your baby.









And on the front page...."In fact, most early bonding takes place during the feeding routine each day." What kind of "bonding" do you get when a piece of felt covered plastic is doing the feeding?


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Also, I'm pretty sure having a swing/bouncy seat, etc, on an elevated surface is a terrible idea.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Not sure I could list all the things wrong with the advertisement/website/product. How sad.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I was reading on another site (I know I can't quote directly) but a mom said her new neighbors called CPS on her for neglect...because she uses cloth diapers.


----------



## bumblecat (Mar 15, 2009)

I wonder how you even find out if someone has called CPS over cloth diapers - wouldn't they have to follow up on the complaint for you to know? Why would they bother responding that? Is it mandatory that they follow up on every call even if it is blatantly frivolous?


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OperaDiva* 
Well this isn't something someone said, but a baby product I saw an ad for. Because you wouldn't want to actually HOLD your baby while feeding him









http://bottlegenieinc.com/

OMG! That is so F*CKed up I am speechless. No, actually I am swearing, and I rarely ever swear. Sick, really sick.


----------



## TopHat (Sep 21, 2007)

If we're going for odd baby contraptions, here's one. http://www.impactlab.com/2009/12/06/...baby-carriage/


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

^^^ you can tell it must be a great product by the expertly written paragraphs describing it.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcblondie* 
^^^ you can tell it must be a great product by the expertly written paragraphs describing it.









Are they written by the Iranian designer?

Seriously though, a majority of infant fatalities (read, all but like 3 in the past 19 years) in airplane incident reports where most or all of the other occupants survived were to babies being airlifted for medical treatment. As a general-use thing, the "baby pod" is freaking weird. As a step towards improving the way infants are transported for medical treatment, it's could be a very good thing.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

"You're not going to make him an only child, are you? Because I have only one, and he grew up to be a crackhead. I wish I'd had more."















What would keep them all from turning into crackheads??


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnviroBecca* 
"You're not going to make him an only child, are you? Because I have only one, and he grew up to be a crackhead. I wish I'd had more."









Yea... it was being an only child that caused this.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe she meant if she had more children, then she would atleast have someone around who wasn't a crackhead? Not that being an only child made him a crackhead.

But that's not very funny then.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 
Maybe she meant if she had more children, then she would atleast have someone around who wasn't a crackhead? Not that being an only child made him a crackhead.

But that's not very funny then.









Yea good plan! Everyone, make sure you have more than one kid. Just in case one of them's a crackhead. At least you'll have one or 2 good ones.


----------



## Luckiestgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Right after our second child was born, SIL was over and asked how it was going now that we had two. (Our first was only 17 months old.) I said things were great, but we were exhausted from staying up until midnight doing chores after we finally got the kids asleep. SIL looked really puzzled and said, "What kind of chores are you doing?" Um, washing every single dish we'd piled in the sink during the day, cleaning up a houseful of toddler toys, washing the clothes that were covered in leaked breastmilk, washing cloth dipes, etc.


----------



## Wolfcat (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InMediasRes* 
We were at a play place yesterday and a mom with three kids was there with a friend. Her kids were all climbing, the youngest looked a little under 2. She was having a really hard time climbing (so was my HUGE almost 3yo, and the sign said 3+) and was crying a lot unless her siblings helped her climb. She came to the side crying to mom for help getting down and mom told her, "You're FINE! You're not upset! You're not crying!" Really? She looks pretty upset to me!

I hate people like that.







You shouldn't abandon your child in a semi-dangerous situation. At least verbally encourage her, if you know she can do it herself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emma1325* 
My Mother-In-Law, upon hearing that we did not plan to circumcise should we have a boy, told us of an 8 year old boy that she knew of who HAD to be circumcised because of frequent bladder infections.

"That's why I think boys should get their pencils sharpened while they're babies."

Ugh. We still plan on having our unsharpened little boy one day.

Umm, pencils? Seriously?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *caro113* 
I think part of this problem has to do with people who don't eat dairy due to their own personal beliefs, like vegans. They tend not to eat eggs as well. Also, most eggs recipes have milk in them. If I knew a child was dairy sensitive (like mine) I would be surprised to see them eating eggs, too. But that's because I've honestly never seen anyone prepare an egg dish without milk or cheese.

I think people confuse "farm" products with "dairy" products.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LRosa* 
An old friend of mine once told me: "What's the use of having kids if you can't order them around?"
... if I hadn't been so shocked I would have kicked him.

My parents used to tell my bro and I that they had us so they wouldn't have to do the heavy work...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TopHat* 
If we're going for odd baby contraptions, here's one. http://www.impactlab.com/2009/12/06/...baby-carriage/

Yeah, if the child is in danger of dying... like the airplane is crashing... But just to ease travel?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luckiestgirl* 
Right after our second child was born, SIL was over and asked how it was going now that we had two. (Our first was only 17 months old.) I said things were great, but we were exhausted from staying up until midnight doing chores after we finally got the kids asleep. SIL looked really puzzled and said, "What kind of chores are you doing?" Um, washing every single dish we'd piled in the sink during the day, cleaning up a houseful of toddler toys, washing the clothes that were covered in leaked breastmilk, washing cloth dipes, etc.

Yeah, I remember when DS was newborn and I was told I was lucky to be a single parent cuz I didn't have to do anything but take care of the baby... I asked the person who said that who was gonna do my laundry... enter the laundry fairies...


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
I was reading on another site (I know I can't quote directly) but a mom said her new neighbors called CPS on her for neglect...because she uses cloth diapers.

Someone on mdc (I think?) had this happen...sort of. Her 2 year old broke his ankle and the ER called because he was wearing cloth. Not that they suspected abuse from the broken ankle itself, but because he was in cloth. She said he was wearing a $35 custom too.







Uh, yeah, totally neglectful.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wolfcat* 
I think people confuse "farm" products with "dairy" products.









I am dairy free right now to hopefully help DS's skin (I have it narrowed down to chocolate and/or dairy I think), and mentioned to my mom when we were talking about the rice milk I had made. Then she wanted to know if "all I eat was bland chicken."







I told her that I can eat lots of things, like salad, like sandwiches, b/c mayo and mustard don't have dairy in them. Then my mom (who, incidentally, grew up on a _dairy farm_) was like "but mayo has eggs in it!" I said "Eggs aren't dairy." Then she said "But they're in the dairy section of the grocery store." So I elaborated, "Eggs come from chickens. Dairy comes from cows and consists of milk and its derivatives like cheese and butter." She paused for a minute and said "But aren't eggs in the milk group (like the four food groups)?" I said, "No, eggs are actually in the meat group." Then she said, "Huh. I guess I should have paid more attention in school."









Anyway the whole thing was amusing to me.


----------



## Oubliette8 (Apr 15, 2009)

When I was in school, they actually taught us that eggs were in the dairy group. It never made sense to me, but that was what we learned. And you know, if you learn it in school, most people assume it to be true, so I'm really not surprised by that.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

When I was in school they taught us pluto was a planet.







lol


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcblondie* 
When I was in school they taught us pluto was a planet.







lol











Thanks for reviving this thread! it's always good for a laugh (or utter disbelief)


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
Someone on mdc (I think?) had this happen...sort of. Her 2 year old broke his ankle and the ER called because he was wearing cloth. Not that they suspected abuse from the broken ankle itself, but because he was in cloth. She said he was wearing a $35 custom too.







Uh, yeah, totally neglectful.


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

Apparently there's a Part V thread going on now here!


----------

